# Silent Intercom?



## jwilbz03 (Mar 27, 2011)

Instructor asking us for extra credit if we can find out what the silent intercom is used for in the ambulance. I can't locate much via internet, anyone?


----------



## medicdan (Mar 27, 2011)

My sense is that in larger ambulances it's a way for the driver to hear what's going on in the back of the truck.


----------



## rwik123 (Mar 27, 2011)

http://tinyurl.com/4d26tbr


first hit...

SILENT INTERCOM
A silent intercom is a system of 3 lights and a beeper used by an EMT/Paramedic to 
advise the driver about the patient’s condition without altering or scaring the patient or their 
friend or family member, who may be riding along. The display includes a beeper for the EMT 
to advise the driver of a change in status. Historically the code is as follows: 
Green---proceed normally 
Amber--slow down because the ride is too bumpy 
Red------pull over to the right and stop as soon as safe to do so


----------



## exodus (Mar 27, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/4d26tbr
> 
> 
> first hit...
> ...



We have that in our Horton panel rig... It sucks. It's an obnoxiously loud beeping.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 27, 2011)

Heh, so that's what those are called... I've never actually used one in my three years working a bus.


----------



## katgrl2003 (Mar 27, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, so that's what those are called... I've never actually used one in my three years working a bus.



I haven't either, but a patient has! She was a walker, sat in the airway chair, and discovered the buttons... the buzzer scared the crap out of our driver!


----------



## usalsfyre (Mar 27, 2011)

I don't know of ANYONE who has actually used them.


----------



## mycrofft (Mar 27, 2011)

*Had them in our oldest units...in Bedrock (1977)*

.............


----------



## Akulahawk (Mar 27, 2011)

I once worked in a 1983 Stoner ambulance... it had the silent intercom installed. I think it had also been installed in a couple of 1987 Wheeled Coach units we'd had on hand too. The Stoner was the only gasoline powered ambulance in our fleet. Thank GOD nobody thought to put a turbo on it... the darned thing was fast enough as it was!


----------



## medicdan (Mar 27, 2011)

rwik123 said:


> http://tinyurl.com/4d26tbr
> 
> 
> first hit...
> ...



Thank you for clarifying! I've always wondered about those...


----------



## HotelCo (Mar 27, 2011)

I use the buzzer to scare my partner when I'm in back.


----------



## feldy (Mar 27, 2011)

we have them in our old truck and the buzzer...never used them before.

We have a real intercom from the front to the back in the newer trucks since the cab is a little bigger..we do use those to shout the milage or just random stuff at each other...or play music in the back when we have a third rider.


----------



## shfd739 (Mar 27, 2011)

I've never worked in a truck that has the lights and buzzer. Doubt I would even use it if I had it.


----------



## HasTy (Mar 28, 2011)

All of the rigs I have worked on until this most recent round of purchases had those I always wondered what they were for however I never bothered to ask and I never new...cool beans.


----------



## Icenine (Mar 28, 2011)

We use them as an indicator to alert to a change in immediacy.

Green- no code, nice and easy.

Yellow- No code, but a diesel bolus is indicated.

Red- Add some lights make some music, get me there right now.


----------



## DrParasite (Mar 28, 2011)

they are by far the biggest waste of electricity in the entire ambulance  never used one in 10 years, have no plans to


----------



## dmc2007 (Mar 28, 2011)

We have them in our Lifeline (our PL might have it as well).  I've never seen it used, nor has anyone I've ever discussed them with.


----------



## JPINFV (Mar 28, 2011)

I've worked in a few that have had the silent intercom. Like others, I've never legitimately used them (however working with newbies who are unfamiliar with the system...).


----------



## dixie_flatline (Mar 28, 2011)

I actually just posted about this feature in the thread a few weeks ago about re-designed ambulances.  It's a good idea in theory, I guess, but in our Horton boxes the "Silent Intercom" is ANYTHING but silent.  A horrendously loud klaxon goes off which inevitably draws more attention from the Pt/SigOth than a more discrete verbal cue would.


----------



## Shishkabob (Mar 28, 2011)

jtpaintball70 said:


> Heh, so that's what those are called... I've never actually used one in my three years working a bus.



I have, but only to annoy the hell out of the driver.


----------



## TransportJockey (Mar 28, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I have, but only to annoy the hell out of the driver.



I really really dislike the person I'm working with tonight since although she's a medic all she wants to do is drive... I think I know what I'll do if we get a call


----------



## Nerd13 (Mar 28, 2011)

They're in every single one of our ambulances. Like almost everybody else the only time I've ever seen them used is to annoy/confuse new hires. I don't think our new rigs will have them though.


----------



## WolfmanHarris (Mar 28, 2011)

All our newer trucks have them. No one seems to even know what they are let alone use them. We also have a phone intercom with buzzer. Never once seen it used or heard of it. Both systems are accessed from the airway seat and if I've going to get up and move to that seat to use them, I might as well stick my head through the pass through and talk to my partner. Besides clear communication is more important, I can say more with a "Hey Mike, why don't we make that a Code 4 return now please." Being calm and professional when things are coming apart is going to do far more to calm the Pt. and family then little tricks and signals.


----------



## BedpanCommando (Apr 26, 2011)

Had them in every ambulance I have worked for the last 23 years.  Never used them.


----------



## Jon (Apr 27, 2011)

Linuss said:


> I have, but only to annoy the hell out of the driver.


+1.

I haven't seen it on AEV trucks... but every other brand I've been in has had them. (Horton, Lifeline, PL, Wheeled Roach, etc).

In 10 years, there's never been a need to use it. Waste of space.


----------

